

Why there’s a Media Temple logo on my site. - dyc
http://mixergy.com/why-media-temple-logo/

======
bradleyland
Our experience with MT was absolutely terrible. We suffered from days-on-end
outages. Literally 5-7 day outages due to issues with storage clusters. I
understand that everyone makes mistakes, but I've had three times the number
of VPSs with Rimuhosting since 2007, and I've not had a single moment of down
time. I'd feel better if I could justify it by saying that Rimuhosting is some
how more expensive or less convenient, or offered lousy service, but none of
that is true. It's more convenient, the service is absolutely incredible, and
we've had (literally) 100% uptime for the last 4 years.

~~~
mttravis
It sounds like you were on a (gs) Grid-Service with us. This is not a VPS
hosting solution, which is what it sounds like you have at Rimuhosting. I'll
admit that our (gs) hosting has had its fair share of stability problems.
However, our VPS solutions, such as the (dv) Dedicated-Virtual Server and the
(ve) Server are incredibly reliable and have virtually zero downtime.

------
aaronbrethorst
"My site recently got a virus."

No it didn't. Wordpress was hacked.

~~~
antidaily
True. However, it's been pretty well documented that it was Media Temple's
fault, not a random WP vulnerability.
[http://weblog.mediatemple.net/weblog/category/system-
inciden...](http://weblog.mediatemple.net/weblog/category/system-
incidents/1026-gs-security-advisory/)

